# problem med DMA vid boot

## Paradoxx

Hej det är så varje gong jag jag bootar up så  får jag ett error att min DMA ej är akteverat att den är av, så min fråga är hur akteverar jag den i gen?  jag kör kernel 2.4.21, hade samma problem en gong tidigare men försvan när jag installerade om gentoo  :Question:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question:   :Shocked:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## hensan

Kolla först i BIOS att DMA är akriverat på dom enheter du vill ha det på. Normalt ska det här räcka.

Men om det fortfarande jävlas, kör 'hdparm -i /dev/hdX' där X är bokstaven till enheten som du vill ha DMA på. Då får du en lista av vad enheten klarar av. Det finns en asterisk (*) vid den överföringsmetod som för tillfället används.

Exempel på hur man sedan kör igång UltraDMA-5 (om enheten stödjer det): hdparm -d1 -X69 /dev/hdX

Det är nog klokast att läsa igenom man sidan för hdparm innan man gör ändringarna, eftersom om man gör fel kan man borka till sina diskar rätt hårt.

----------

## -=Beelzebub=-

lägg till dina inställningar i /etc/conf.d/hdparm och kör rc-update add hdparm default så får du automatiskt tillbaka inställningar om du skulle få för dig å reboota nån gång.

----------

## Paradoxx

vad betyder deta? 

golab qc-usb # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST380021A, FwRev=3.10, SerialNo=3HV0CQJ7

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1 2 3 4 5

----------

## Paradoxx

fins det nåt i kerneln jag kan ha glumt endra eller seta på?

----------

## -=Beelzebub=-

 *Paradoxx wrote:*   

> vad betyder deta? 
> 
> golab qc-usb # hdparm -i /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

Att din disk redan är ganska optimalt inställd (DMA är på osv.)

----------

## Paradoxx

 *-=Beelzebub=- wrote:*   

>  *Paradoxx wrote:*   vad betyder deta? 
> 
> golab qc-usb # hdparm -i /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

men vad kan va fel då?. kan drt va nån bug av nån typ?

----------

## hensan

Vad är det exakt för felmeddelande du får?

----------

## Paradoxx

 *hensan wrote:*   

> Vad är det exakt för felmeddelande du får?

 

jag håler på och gör en ny gentoo installation om felet är kvar när install är klar då skriver jag in det för jag kommer  ej håg det i huvudet

----------

## Paradoxx

okej nu har jag jort en ny install får fotfarande dms erroret så här seger den  vid boot

Warning: The dma on your hard drive is tunrd off.

This may relly slow down the fsck process

jag gjorde en ny hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST380021A, FwRev=3.10, SerialNo=3HV0CQJ7

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1 2 3 4 5

fatar någon något?. kan deta skada hden?. vad har deta för bi efekter?

----------

## hensan

Det verkar som att det är reiserfsck som ger det där felet, jag kollade runt lite men det enda jag kunde hitta var detta i reiserfsprogs Changelog:

```
* reiserfsck 

      user recieves a warning if dma mode/speed is descreased - it 

      could happen due to hardware problems.
```

DMA är nog inte avstängt hela tiden, det är bara reiserfsck som tillfälligt stänger av det. Anledning? Buggig hårdvara eller felkonfigurerad kernel... kanske.  :Confused: 

----------

## Paradoxx

 *hensan wrote:*   

> Det verkar som att det är reiserfsck som ger det där felet, jag kollade runt lite men det enda jag kunde hitta var detta i reiserfsprogs Changelog:
> 
> ```
> * reiserfsck 
> 
> ...

 

bara för skoj skul vad ska  va akteverat i kerneln för att amd ska funka till 100%.. jag testar kernel 2.5.75 det är samma error med den

----------

## Paradoxx

om jag kan tolka deta ret så är det samma som jag har  :Smile:  blev nästan räd att hden cpade ur   :Smile:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23350

----------

## magisk

Bare lurer, har du valgt "Use PCI DMA by default when available" i kernel?

----------

## Paradoxx

under vilken kategori i kerneln liger den i?, ska kolla

----------

## magisk

I Linux 2.4.x ligger den her:

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support --->

  <*> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

  IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices --->

     [*] PCI IDE chipset support

     [*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

     [*] USE PCI DMA by default when available

Du trenger også rett PCI/IDE drivere for ditt hovedkort.

----------

## Paradoxx

 *magisk wrote:*   

> I Linux 2.4.x ligger den her:
> 
> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support --->
> 
>   <*> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support
> ...

 

moste väl nesta va en bug,  om jag inte har reiserfsprogs nstallerad då får jag ej dma  problemet men när jag installerar det så kommer erroret i gen men om jag inte har det installerat gnäler datorn på att det ej   är installerad vid boot

----------

## Yarrick

Är det inte bara så enkelt att det första programmet körs innan hdparm har aktiverat DMA på disken och därför ger ett meddelande?

----------

## frippz

Frågan är du hur man puttar upp hdparm i bootordningen...

Jag vill minnas att jag läst nånstans på forumet att det inte hjälpte dock.

Ska ta och söka rätt på den tråden igen...

----------

